# Serie B 2016-2017. Partite, classifica, calendario



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

E' partita ufficialmente stasera la nuova edizione del campionato cadetto, con l'anticipo tra Spezia e Salernitana. C'è curiosità intanto per vedere se Verona, Frosinone e Carpi riusciranno a riprendere subito un posto nella massima serie.

A seguire commenti sulle partite in programma e sulla classifica.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

C'è un errore nel primo messaggio, ha giocato la Salernitana, non l'Avellino

Partita finita 1-1 comunque, con gol di Rosina e Nenè.


----------



## Tic (26 Agosto 2016)

Prima in B per il mio Benevento, finalmente posso commentare in questo topic


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è un errore nel primo messaggio, ha giocato la Salernitana, non l'Avellino
> 
> Partita finita 1-1 comunque, con gol di Rosina e Nenè.



Sì lo sapevo, non capisco il perchè di questo lapsus.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2016)

Intanto il buon Brocchi oggi ha dato tre pere alla capolista Cittadella, che sin qui aveva fatto 5 su 5.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Dicembre 2016)

Da buon ferrarese milanista sono tifoso del milan e simpatizzante della spal..stanno facendo un gran campionato da neopromossa..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Dicembre 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Da buon ferrarese milanista sono tifoso del milan e simpatizzante della spal..stanno facendo un gran campionato da neopromossa..



State facendo un campionato strepitoso, complimenti. Della Spal ho intravisto buone qualità in Beghetto, gran crossatore. Che ne pensi?


----------



## unbreakable (25 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> State facendo un campionato strepitoso, complimenti. Della Spal ho intravisto buone qualità in Beghetto, gran crossatore. Che ne pensi?



Che è il miglior assist man della serie b..c'è il genoa su di lui..forse a gennaio parte..vediamo..comunque lui e lazzari come cursori di fascia sono tra i migliori in serie b..leggo anche della fiorentina su semplici..vedremo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2016)

Un commento sui tecnici formati del recente passato Milan: Broccolo sta facendo un campionato di B anonimo, Rino al Pisa naviga nei bassifondi della serie B(ma qui la società ah il 90% delle colpe), Oddo col Pescara è ultimo in serie A, Pippo mio col Venezia guida il suo girone di lega pro (parliamo comunque di serie C); del campionato americano non capisco una mazza ma mi pare che la squadra di Nesta stia facendo benino (5° posizione)..

Insomma, direi che non abbiamo sfornato nuovi Guardiola..così a occhio e croce..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un commento sui tecnici formati del recente passato Milan: Broccolo sta facendo un campionato di B anonimo, Rino al Pisa naviga nei bassifondi della serie B(ma qui la società ah il 90% delle colpe), Oddo col Pescara è ultimo in serie A, Pippo mio col Venezia guida il suo girone di lega pro (parliamo comunque di serie C); del campionato americano non capisco una mazza ma mi pare che la squadra di Nesta stia facendo benino (5° posizione)..
> 
> Insomma, direi che non abbiamo sfornato nuovi Guardiola..così a occhio e croce..



Brocchi è un po' calato ultimamente, ma fino a qualche settimana fa era in piena zona play-off con una squadra stracolma di giovani (occhio a Bisoli e Somma) e che faceva anche un bel calcio. Con la rosa che si ritrova è difficile far meglio. Sono convinto che lui, a differenza di Inzaghi, si farà.
Gattuso sta pagando tantissimo il caos societario e pure lui ha una squadraccia che può ambire solo alla salvezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Brocchi è un po' calato ultimamente, ma fino a qualche settimana fa era in piena zona play-off con una squadra stracolma di giovani* (occhio a Bisoli e Somma) e che faceva anche un bel calcio. Con la rosa che si ritrova è difficile far meglio. Sono convinto che lui, a differenza di Inzaghi, si farà.
> Gattuso sta pagando tantissimo il caos societario e pure lui ha una squadraccia che può ambire solo alla salvezza.



Fino a qualche settimana fa il Cittadella era secondo...non vorrei farlo notare, ma il livello della serie B è ormai di una bassezza sconfortante..non è un caso che le neo promosse fanno quasi sempre pietà ed è quasi automatico che 2 su 3 scendano di nuovo in B..


----------



## koti (18 Febbraio 2017)

Il nuovo Guardiola sta rischiando di retrocedere con il Brescia. Sconfitta anche oggi.


----------



## koti (11 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi ma Brocchi che cesso di allenatore è?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma Brocchi che cesso di allenatore è?



penso che ormai la squadra non lo segua più da un bel pezzo. 

pure la tifoseria ne ha piene le palle. 
il centro d'allenamento è tappezzato da striscioni tipo "brocchi vattene" e via dicendo. 

la rosa è scarsina si rischia veramente la lega pro.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Maggio 2017)

Benevento vittorioso sul Perugia (peccato9.

Certo che la divisione tra B e lega pro non ha più senso, devono fare un'ammucchiata sola con i vari gironi. Ma è un'utopia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Per il Benevento 2 risultati su 3 nella partita di ritorno col Carpi


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2017)

Benevento in vantaggio all'intervallo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2017)

sarebbe bellissimo vedere il Benevento in A
Il derby campano sarà caldissimo...


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2017)

Il Benevento in Serie A. Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------

